# Summer 2004 Michigan tractor shows



## bontai Joe

Here is a multi-list for the whole state of Michigan for the summer of 2004:



July 29-Aug 1, 2004. Ontonagon County Fair and Antique Tractor & Steam Show. Demonstrations of equipment, Blacksmith Shop, Horse Pull, Tractor Pull, Pony Rides, Gas Tractors & Engines and more! Pancake Breakfast Saturday morning open to the public. Sunday morning free breakfast for exhibitors only Sunday morning. For more information call John Brunton, 100 Ark Rd., Mass City, Mi 49948 at 906 883 3447 


Date: Jul 16-17 
Location: Michigan
Riverbend Steam & Gas Show - Allendale. Rick Gilder, 2222 92nd St., Byron Center, MI 49315, 616--878--0846 . 


Date: Jul 16-18 
Location: Michigan
15th Anmnual Tractor & Engine Show - Monroe. Southeast Michigan Antique Tractor & Engine Assn.. Inc., Linda or Jim Bogedain, 11550 Trost Rd., Ida, MI 48104, 734-269-6599 . 


Date: Jul 17-18 
Location: Michigan
Paris Tractor Show - Paris. Greasy Fingers Two Cylinder Club, Tim Brown, 22250 Northland Dr., Paris, MI 49338, 231-832-3246 . 


Date: Jul 22-24 
Location: Michigan
West Branch Pioneer Power Club - West Branch. Al Philbrook, 989-345-3815 . 


Date: Jul 23-25 
Location: Michigan
6th Annual Antique Tractor & Engine Show - Big Rapids. Big Rapids Antique Farm & Power Club, Jim Misner, 231-689-0780 . 


Date: Jul 29-Aug 1 
Location: Michigan
Ontonagon County Fair - Greenland. John Brunton, 100 Ark Rd., Mass City, MI 49948, 906-883-3447 . 


Date: Aug 6-8 
Location: Michigan
West Michigan Old Engine Club Annual Show - Scottville. Dick Alway, Riverside Park, Scottville, MI 49454, 231-845-5637, 231-845-6139 . 


Date: Aug 6-8 
Location: Michigan
St. Joe Valley Old Engine Assn. Annual Show - Jones. Brenda Bickel, 65009 M-40, Jones, MI 49061, 269-435-8288 . 


Date: Aug 6-8 
Location: Michigan
Western Michigan Old Engine Club - Scottville. Don Greiner, 231-873-2742 . 


Date: Aug 13-15 
Location: Michigan
Thumb Area Old Engine & Tractor Assn. of MI - Caro. Duane Rushlo, 3351 Cedar Run Rd., Cass City, MI 48726, 989-872-2549 . 


Date: Aug 19-22 
Location: Michigan
Buckley Old Engine Show - Buckley. Northwest Michigan Engine & Thresher Club, Jim Luper, 5430 Voice Rd., Kingsley, MI 49649, 231-263-5096 . 


Date: Aug 20-22 
Location: Michigan
Mid Michigan Old Gas Tractor Show - Oakley. Bill Koski, PO Box 104, Oakley, MI 48649, 989-723-2369 . 


Date: Aug 26-28 
Location: Michigan
Clarksville Steam & Gas Engine Show - Clarksville. Goldie Callihan, 11301 40th St., Lowell, MI 49331, 616-897-2089 . 


Date: Aug 27-29 
Location: Michigan
Old Fashioned Harvest Days - Goodells. St. Clair County Farm Museum, Duane Michaels, 4523 State Rd., Fort Gratiot, MI 48059, 586-725-6375, 810-385-5132 . 


Date: Aug 28-29 
Location: Michigan
Steiner Museum Heritage Days - Fairview. Friends of Steiner Museum, Mary Demott, PO Box 400, Mio, MI 48647, 989-826-1460 . 


Date: Sep 3-5 
Location: Michigan
Marion Vintage Power & Machinery Show - Marion. Ray Sutten, 9381 Pine Rd., Marion, MI 49665, 231-743-2022 . 


Date: Sep 3-5 
Location: Michigan
8th Annual Show - Hartford. Hartford Old Engine & Trcator Assn., Dave Rainey, 269-427-7615 . 


Date: Sep 9-12 
Location: Michigan
Antique Engine & Tractor Show - South Haven. Michigan Flywheelers Museum, Patrick Ingalls, 64958 M-43, Banger, MI 49013, 269-639-2010, 269-427-8443 . 


Date: Sep 11-12 
Location: Michigan
Fall Family Days - Gagetown. Friends of the Thumb Octagon Barn, Bob Hirn, 6622 Kelly Rd., Cass City, MI 48726, 989-872-3761 . 


Date: Sep 17-19 
Location: Michigan
Swap Meet - Scottville. Western Michigan Old Engine Club, Don Greiner, 231-873-2742 . 


Date: Sep 18-19 
Location: Michigan
Heritage Harvest Days - Dryden. Eastern Michigan Collectors, Don Naish, Seven Ponds Nature Center, 3854 Crawford Rd., Dryden, MI 48428, 810-796-3708 . 


Date: Oct 1-3 
Location: Michigan
Annual Fall Swap Meet - Harrison. Twenty Lakes Antique Engine & Tractor Club, Dan Dysinger, PO Box 845, Harrison, MI 48625, 989-539-8011, 989-588-4730 . 


Date: Oct 2-3 
Location: Michigan
Pageant of Power - Dearborn. Early Engine Club, Paul Gentner, 313-278-3569 . 


Date: Oct 2-3 
Location: Michigan
8th Annual Harvest Festival - Millington. Parker's Orchard, Ellen Parker, 8355 Oak Rd., Millington, MI 48746, 989-871-3031 .


----------

